# Frost seeding



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

We have frost seeded clover and alfalfa for years with sucess. However I'm not fimilar with orchard grass in general, so was wondering if anyone had luck frost seedingit.

If not what are the best practices of putting in some orchard grass.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

We had put orchard grass on frozen ground in fall and came in real nice the next spring, But prefer to fall seed with 6 weeks before frost.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tried it a couple times with no sucsess,the only place it took was were the terragator turned on ends and stired up the dirt.Went to just running a drill into it.I used a melroe end wheel drill with good sucsess.Now I use a JD 750 notill drill set as shallow as it goes.works great.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Orchardgrass frost seeds OK, but generally not as well as red and white clovers. I have done it successfully several times, but it takes twice as much seed as when drilling.
I have broadcast OG seed in March and harrowed it 2-3 times to incorporate with great success. Works best when you have minimal thatch on the soil surface.
A light disking, broadcasing seed, and harrowing has worked well for several customers. Disking followed by a brillion seeder works as well.
Drilling, as swmnhay mentioned , is probably your best bet.

Brad


----------

